# For Sale, Baby Shoes, Never Worn



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2022)

«ΠΩΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ βρεφικά υποδήματα. Αφόρετα.»

Θεωρείται το πιο συγκλονιστικό «ελάχιστο αφήγημα» ή «flash fiction», από την πένα του Έρνεστ Χεμινγουέι και το θυμήθηκα διαβάζοντάς το σήμερα στον επίλογο της στήλης του Μιχάλη Τσιντσίνη στην Καθημερινή.

Καταρχήν, δεν είναι καν βέβαιο ότι ο Ε.Χ. ήταν ο δημιουργός του For Sale, Baby Shoes, Never Worn. Στον σύνδεσμο θα βρείτε μια έρευνα που έχει εντοπίσει ανάλογες μικρές αγγελίες, που όλες συνδέονται με τον θάνατο κάποιου βρέφους της οικογένειας. Σε πολλές από αυτές το αντικείμενο προς πώληση είναι το καροτσάκι. Όμως ο Ε.Χ. ήταν πιθανόν ο άνθρωπος που το ανέβασε σε επίπεδο λογοτεχνικού μύθου.

Ένα δεύτερο σημείο που με απασχολούσε πάντα είναι η ανάγκη να συμπληρώνεται αυτή η ιστορία με μπόλικο περικείμενο για να γίνει το συγκινητικό μίνι-αφήγημα που γνωρίζουν όλοι. Απαιτεί ένα υπόβαθρο βρεφικών θανάτων και απίστευτης οικογενειακής φτώχιας, κάτι που στο αμερικανικό υποσυνείδητο μπορεί να παραπέμπει στη Μεγάλη Οικονομική Κρίση της δεκαετίας του 1930 ή να θυμίζει στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη την εποχή του Β'ΠΠ, του Εμφύλιου και της κατεστραμμένης οικονομίας.

Όμως, αν αποσυνδέσουμε το συλλογικό περικείμενο, πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται το συναρπαστικό μέρος της ιστορίας; Θα την θεωρούσαμε εξίσου συγκλονιστική αν ήταν μια ανακοίνωση στη βιτρίνα ενός τσαγκάρη που βγαίνει σε σύνταξη; Ή ενός τσαγκάρη που πέθανε ξαφνικά και οι κληρονόμοι ξεφορτώνονται ό,τι είχε στο μαγαζί του, όσο-όσο; Και πόσα ζευγάρια είναι άραγε αυτά τα βρεφικά υποδήματα; Αν η ιστορία ήταν σημερινή, θα είχε ίσως διαφορετική την αρχική της λέξη: «ΧΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ βρεφικά υποδήματα. Αφόρετα.» Ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, ένα αφήγημα επιχειρηματικής καταστροφής: «ΕΚΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ βρεφικά υποδήματα. Αφόρετα.» Θα προκαλούσε την ίδια συναισθηματική ένταση;

Το μάθημα της ημέρας, λοιπόν, είναι ότι αυτό που κάνει τις ιστορίες να ξεχωρίζουν δεν είναι μόνο οι εύστοχα τοποθετημένες λέξεις τους αλλά κυρίως το περιβάλλον όπου δρουν. Και αυτό είναι το μεγαλείο της σπουδαίας γραφής: η μεταφορά του αναγνώστη στο περιβάλλον που ενεργοποιεί τις λέξεις του, καταρχήν με τον τρόπο που ήθελε ο συγγραφέας.

Τι γίνεται, όμως, αν ο αναγνώστης δεν έχει τις εμπειρίες ή τις γνώσεις για να πραγματοποιήσει τη μεταφορά αυτή, όπως την ήθελε ο συγγραφέας; Αν τις μεταφέρει σε άλλο περιβάλλον, πλαστό ή παραποιημένο ή απλώς ασύγχρονο;

Τότε βρισκόμαστε, κατά ένα όχι ασήμαντο ποσοστό, στο σήμερα. Στο περιβάλλον όπου γράφοντας για τον περίπλου της Γης μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσεις τον «δημοκρατικό αντίλογο» ότι ο πλανήτης μας είναι επίπεδος, όπου τρέμοντας από θυμό για τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης των ναζί μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τον αντίλογο ότι «ήταν ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ», όπου συνειδητοποιείς ότι ζεις στην ίδια πολυκατοικία με κάποιους που θεωρούν Θεού θέλημα να ξαναγυρίσουν την ανθρωπότητα στον Μεσαίωνα και ακόμη πιο παλιά, σε εποχές απόλυτων δυναστών, απόλυτης άνωθεν αλήθειας και απόλυτα ανώτερων φυλών.


----------

